# Betta with Cherry Barbs?



## Critter Servant (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a male betta in a tank by himself, and a 20 gallon aquarium with 4 cherry barbs and a pearl danio. Would it be OK to put him in with the barbs and danio? I named him Feisty for a reason,  so I think he might be able to hold his own against the barbs. Good idea or bad?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I would say bad idea. Putting a betta with anything that is aggressive or a fin nipper can and often does end in disaster.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

BAD Idea. Danios have a reputation as fin-nipper, and may hurt your betta. Cherry Barbs are also REALLY bad. Barbs are know to be aggresive, and may hurt your betta. It doesn't really matter how feisty he is, he can get stress and/or hurt.


----------



## Critter Servant (Aug 14, 2011)

OK, he'll stay where he is, thanks.


----------

